# Does anyone gobble?



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys, this year I've added a full strut jake to my lonely feeding hen decoy. I plan on traditional hunting as well as "reaping" or fanning. So I wonder if a gobble here and there would help create the illusion I'm trying to portray? Which also raised my next ?. Is there a difference in a toms gobble vs. a jakes? I've heard a jake isn't as throaty or as long...


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Biologically speaking, there is no way to separate a jake gobble from a tom. 

As far as hunting goes, I've used gobbles with some success over the years, but feel they have the potential to attract more human attention than they're worth.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I'll throw out a gobble here or there with the mouth call, but I also run a strutter to give a visual to match the sound.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Hierarchy means as much as breeding on alot of days in the spring.. Learn to gobbler yelp..


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've tried it a couple of times. If they have hens with them, it's not going to do much, IMO.
It is much more effective pissing off the boss hen, IMO.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a total of 3 days of turkey hunting experience under my belt so take it for what it's worth but.... Last year I kept getting on a Tom but he always had a few hens with him. He would respond to my calling with some strutting but was not going to leave the hens to come my way. I gobbled at him once and he quickly gobbled back but again, he didn't come my way.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I get a lot of return gobbles when I use my tube call and have pulled hens with it that have had toms with them. When things are slow I use it sparingly on slow days. Think about it- if nature has her way- hens should be curious to a good gobble.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I have had them come into my mouth gobbles in the fall. Tried it a few times in the spring to no avail. In the spring, hen calls work just fine for me. I wouldn't bother with it if I were you. As for whether a jake gobble sounds different than a tom, I haven't noticed much of a difference.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Use the gobble often with success later in the season...your gobbling to call the hens and when gobbling, I noticed u have to be a lot more patient as the turkeys are slow to respond. Toms will come in silent most of the time.

I noticed hens like to come over toward the call to check things out.

just a different tool in the turkey hunting world.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I use it to get toms to gobble and to trigger an aggressive response in them. Sometimes it works sometimes it don't. I think it's a call worth having in your bag of tricks.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Most of the time you can pick out a jake vs. a tom by their gobble. A jake is usually a half gobble. 

I've been fooled plenty of times though so I certainly wouldn't call it an exact science.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Most of the time you can pick out a jake vs. a tom by their gobble. A jake is usually a half gobble.
> 
> I've been fooled plenty of times though so I certainly wouldn't call it an exact science.


Doesn't take much to fool you


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Doesn't take much to fool you



Nope, I'll agree with that. 

Your fancy-shmancy pedometer doesn't fool me though. Always says you walked twice as far as you really walked!!


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Over almost 20 years , I've seen 3 times where a tom has claimed a certain territory.
They would gobble like crazy at the hen calls but would not come in. If you tried to move closer , they would walk away gobbling.
I'm a little slow to catch on sometimes , but I finally figured it out on the 3rd tom.
The grandson and I snuck in before daylight on morning during the week. We didn't say a word till we were sure he was down. I started right out gobbling at him. No yelps , just a couple gobbles. He started coming around the edge of the woods to us. Gobbling every couple minutes. When he gobbled , I'd gobble back. He came from about 500 yards away when we started and was now less than 100.
We were running out of time , because I had to get the grandson to school , so I hen yelped at him to try and hurry him up. Yup , he turned right around and walked away. 
I'm sure that if we could have stayed and waited , we would have killed that bird.
We never made it back to hunt that bird , but you can bet I won't be so slow to recognize this type of bird and I'll be ready with a gobble call.

This is just a guess , but I'm thinking these are the kind of birds that have been around awhile and know the tricks.


----------

